# we are a dying breed



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I know that this is quite irrelevant, but i recently had a revelation. We are part of a dying breed of car owners. the 240sx is one of the final of the line of RWD, affordable semi-sports cars. Every day a 240 is totaled, the world is one car closer to a FWD dictatorship. Our cars are the last of the golden age of RWD. just a thought.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tru but once D1 hits in FEb our 240s will be worth more since the ricers will be coming to drifting wo0t! can't wait to sell my car overpriced


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

im glad i bought my car as is wen the price was still low...


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

No, the problem is that there aren't any more affordable RWD cars being made anymore. Sure, D1 and Initial D has brought RWD popularity again, but without new models to take their place, all that's left now is slowly growing smaller as more and more head for the junk yards. Yes, there are new RWD models, but they range from $30k and up. We need cars that start at or below the $20k mark. We need cars that provide a solid foundation for tuning. Cars that exclude all the new fangled electronic vehicle control aids. We need a car for the real drivers. None of that posh, ass-warming, passenger-coddling luxury. 

*sigh* for now folks, keep those FCs, Hachi Rokus and S13/14s safe.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

In Australia, RWD cars are still made, and are in the $30,000 AUS mark (div by 2 for USD) :cheers:


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

I guess the 250Z isnt RWD....maybe its not too terribly affordable, but it is RWD.

Back in the day of the 240, I couldn't afford it either...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

You boys act like they don't make affordable RWD sports cars anymore... problem is, they make them, they just don't give them to us for some dumb reason. Think of it this way... they still make Silvia's in a lot of different places. Nissan also claimed they would never bring the Skyline to America, but it's here now. So, if the Skyline came over with an Infinity badge on it... i'll bet you money their next move is to bring the Silvia back possibly under the Infinity badge as well or back to the Nissan badge. I'm sure with the regrowth of the 240 community and demand, they will help this "dying breed" stay alive. I have hope... Nissan is the only has released a good affordable RWD sport car-ish vehicle. You could always point out the AE86, but that's a rare one. Nissan has done it before, I think they will do it again. Hell, we no Honduh won't be making ANY RWD application vehicles anytime soon over here...


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

yeah i bought my 240 for 600 i cant wait till i can sell it to some ricer for 1000+


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

why aren't the skyline or silvia in the us now to begin with? they are everywhere else. and which car is the skyline with an infinity badge?


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

The Skyline here is the Infiniti G35.

Hey, Sil-8Zero, what year is your 240SX? Got some pics? Is it stock or modded? Stick or Auto? If it's in decent shape, I might be willing to part $1000 for it....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

This is why the new Z will own. Stroke of brilliance by nissan (in all except for the lack of a turbo variant - but there are kits already)

And the silvias and 240's were hardly affordable when new but i spose they were affordable compared to super-sports cars and big yank-tanks (sorry guys  ).

And there will always be people putting sr20's into datsun 1600's


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

> The Skyline here is the Infiniti G35


G35 Skyline
vg35de rb26dett
4 seats 2 seats
RWD AWD
3435lbs 3395lbs
270ft/lbs torque 293ft/lbs torque
280bhp 280bhp(really abound 330)


The two cars are entirely different, plus, they have completely different body styles. The only similarity are the brembo brakes.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

u ppl make me sick. if you are true 240sx enthusiasts, you will stick with your 240 and live through the "i-wanna-drift-phase". remember civics with loud exhausts, altezza lights, too much stickers, with lots of bling-bling?? also called..the ricers.. i don't know of a word which means "wannabe-drifter" but there will be MANY of them starting in a couple of month and lasting for the next year to two..maybe three. you may get called a "wannabe-drifter" from many but i just have too much love for my car to be effected by comments such as those.

i've thought this through..
what do you need for an ideal drifter?? a rwd car, somewhat power, GOOD suspension, and an experienced driver.

1. the car would be 240sx, the mosted targted "drift project car".. thnx to scc, d1, intial d. more attention to rwd vehicles is good but i'm kinda mad. you might think that i'm selfish..i wanna keep all the good things to ourselves  due to the increased demand of these cars, the car's value will rise. 500-1000$ i would say.. if it was a total noob, 1.5-2k

2. unlike honda civics during the ricer era, 240sx's will cost a lot less.. this is a bad thing. it gives all the wannabe-drifters more money to spend on mods.. not knowing anything, thousands of these homos will suffocate us with dumb questions like, "what i/h/e setup will give me most power??" we all know that the KA24 does not respond that well to boltons.. this is a good thing. only way to increase power on a 240sx is to go forced induction or an enging swap. i took N/A out since that costs a lot of $$ and most noobs will not have a clue how to do one. turbocharging a ka24 costs about 3k and an engine swap will cost anywhere from 2k-8k depending on engine. this brings another disadvantage to us 240sx owners. for those who are planning for a swap, prices of motorsets and front clips will rise drastically. we've been experiencing this from middle of 2003 (when d1, initial d suddenly became popular) not to mention the "nissan sr20" quote from the fast and the furious. my point: it costs money to achieve enough power in order to make a decent drifter out of the USDM 240sx

3. Suspension. this is probably THE MOST IMPORTANT thing in a drifter. of course, noobs don't know this. all they think about is a cheap rwd car that has a good balance and control. they know balance and control but they don't know where that comes from. strut bars, sway bars, coil overs are the basics of suspension.. a decent pair of coil overs such as apexi n1, jic-flt, tein he, etc cost at least 1200$. This doesn't really fit under "suspension" but kind of.. LSD. limited slip is absolutely CRUCIAL for drifting. Brakes and wheels are other things that are critical in drifting. To make a drifter, there are A LOT of things needed and that'll cost A LOT of money.

4. if a set of keys of a McLaren F1 was handed to me, i wouldn't dare even start the car. why?? i don't have a permit or license.. even if i did have a license, i would NOT drive it. why?? i'm not experienced enough to handle such a car. call me a pussy...i don't care. try to explain how easy it is..i don't care. unless i was a professional driver who has been driving in tracks for years taking the car to its limits, i would not risk it. same thing with drifting. IT IS AN INCREDIBLY DIFFICULT THING TO DO. even pro's who have been doing it fort YEARS get into accidents. yeah, it looks cool but it's a very difficult and very dangerous thing to do. unfortunately, many 240sx's will see the crusher because of noobs trying to drift.. the good thing is ppl will realize how hard and dangerous this sport is and will give it up.. remember all those stories of street racing accidents?? drifting will be worse imo.

i believe that unlike the streetracing-ricer era, the i-wanna-drift era will be a lot shorter..it's too expensive and dangerous. still, it will hurt us. us as in true 240sx enthusiasts


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> G35 Skyline
> vg35de rb26dett
> 4 seats 2 seats
> RWD AWD
> ...



Skyline's had 4 seats they weren't ever roadsters, they were coupes and sedans. Engine wise they are moving forward and as well as with the appearance Nissan is moving forward with the Skyline it's a good thing. Also I started a thread in the Skyline forum asking why it wasn't ever brought here you should check it out. 

As for the ricer era happening with drift I don't know I see them looking for rx-7's as well as 240's thing is I don't know how many people are looking to get rid of their 240's or their Z or whatever RWD import that's out there mainly because these are cars of the 90's that made the company's what they are today. The only new RWD cars out are the RX-8, 350Z, and S2000. I think the people who will want to setup their cars will be the ones that already own them. The point's vsp3c pointed out where also reasons why I don't think it's time to worry.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't think they will get out of the "i wanna be drifter phase" it will just get bigger and bigger.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I for one will be keeping my 240. I gonna ride out the drift phase and take a few noobs out with me. Muhahaha


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

My 240 will be all sleepr DRAG-r










as soon as she gets moving hahahaha


to be honest. I just want it to do wheelies.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yeah gotta agree with that drifting is a VERY hard thing to do, its takes years of experience and knowing your car VERY well.

At work, we often have a track day to test customers cars (I build + test race cars...street legal SR20DET RWD gocarts) I will not drift even if it seems safe to do so.....I've had several bad experiences at going off at over 160km/h into the kitty litter and getting VERY close to walls....500kg gocart with a SR20DET, doesn't get bogged down well in a gravel trap...it skips across it!

Anyway like the other bloke said, suspension, tyers and diff maketh the drift car...for a while I had my normal car setup like that -- Very stiff rear suspension, Low profile tyers on the back, 4.11 LSD....however this made the car, aweful to drive and in the wet and friggin deadly! (and on dirt)

Plus if I wanted to give someone a strap (drag) I just didnt have any traction......a 3.45 LSD, very soft rear end and very hard front suspension gave me much better handeling and traction......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Opium, ur 240 looks very clean for a 89


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> G35 Skyline
> vg35de rb26dett
> 4 seats 2 seats
> RWD AWD
> ...


Check Nissan Japan. They put the R34 out to pasture last year. The V35 Skyline (Infiniti G35 here) is it's replacement. The GTR model won't be here till 2007. People get confused about this. If you don't believe me, go to the Skyline section of this forum. Also, Nissan just released the AWD version of the G35 here. The Skyline model wasn't just an all-out sports car. It was sold as a sedan and coupe, plain rear-wheel drive, single turbo RB25DET and others. We don't hear about them because Americans are in love with monster power, so we only pay attention to top-o-the-line GTR.

If you still don't believe me, here's the link to the Nissan Japan Skyline page: Nissan of Japan: Skyline homepage


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> Opium, ur 240 looks very clean for a 89


i was thinking the same thing.. great minds think alike


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

That news about the g35 skyline makes me sad  
well, what can I do. its not a bad car, jst i dont think it lives upto the precedent set by former skylines.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Yeah, I know. A lot of skyline enthusiasts were upset that the V35 was what replaced the R34 (and the loss of the god-like RB series). But hey, it's a new model, give it some time. The Skylines weren't always about ultimate performance. It took the R32 to get that title.

Give the V35 a chance. It's got the potential to become great. Many have already praised its power and poise. The VQ35DE has gotten some rave reviews. Just give the aftermarket some time to get creative and find new ways of tuning something different.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

One thing would really help though. TURBO! maybe like a vq35dett. now thats worthy of the skyline name


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Gripen said:


> Yeah, I know. A lot of skyline enthusiasts were upset that the V35 was what replaced the R34 (and the loss of the god-like RB series). But hey, it's a new model, give it some time. The Skylines weren't always about ultimate performance. It took the R32 to get that title.
> 
> Give the V35 a chance. It's got the potential to become great. Many have already praised its power and poise. The VQ35DE has gotten some rave reviews. Just give the aftermarket some time to get creative and find new ways of tuning something different.


 :cheers:

the new z33 also coms with the VQ.. i mean, if they put the same engine in a Z, it can't be that bad right?? it's no RB but it still puts out plenty of power..280hp w/o forced induction. i'm not saying the VQ is as great as the RB but it's still great. d'you know that some skylines in JGTC runs with VQ35's instead of the RB26's?? i wonder why that is..


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Gripen said:


> (and the loss of the god-like RB series)


Head Gasket blowing, Head Cracking,CAS destroying junk heaps that produce heaps of power at high revs .......From a person who's family who has owned RB engined cars since early 1986....

I really don't know why American worship the RB's......oh well......I would personally bin the RB for the fact of torque figures (Torque wins races, Kw sells cars!) and replace it with a VG/VQ but hey I havent pulled apart a VG/VQ yet....yet I know RB's (well RB30ET, RB30E and RB20DET) back to front....

Also not worthy of the Skyline Name? What bullshit.....Nissan deserves to call it what they wan't...If Nissan calls it a Skyline, its a Skyline!!! >: Is my mums R31 Australian built Skyline Stationwagon wothy of the Skyline name? 
:dumbass: 

Just as a note would you S13/240SX people sell your cars for a R31 Stationwagon? Nope no takers....


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I, personally, have never heard of an RB headgasket failing. Even with a lot of boost (but then again, a lot of the high-horse RBs wear aftermarket gaskets). I can only imagine an RB's gasket blowing is if someone is trying to push out a lot of boost under a stock gasket. Also, the RB30 is an Australian engine. I had the 25 and 26 more in mind. Anyone else heard of an RB popping its top?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

fine, its a skyline. Im sorry to see the death of the RB, but i havent driven the g35 so it might live upto its predecesors.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

every1 remember, the RB is an old design, so this is nissans time 2 come up with a new powerplant 2 take the RB's legacy even higher, and remember, nissan hasnt yet released the new GT-R, wich is rumored to make 400HP or more, so its gonna be good for the future. Take note that even the RB had 2 earn its respect, and the VQ is doing it now in the JGTC Skylines as we speak(er, type?).
EDIT: forgot 2 mention, the VQ in the upcomig GT-R IS based in the JGTC VQ's, this is y its gonna be the new godlike engine.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I guess it all depends on what they come out with. If the new GTR really does put out 400hp on a VQ, then that will definitly take the VQ up a few popularity levels. it also depends how the public recieves the new gtr. if people dont like the gtr, then the VQ will have a tarnished reputation.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

http://autoweek.com/cat_content.mv?...=carnews&loc_code=index&content_code=07953508


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

I admit, the VQ is a great engine, but there are a couple things i don't like. One, it's a Vee engine. I prefer inline because if you want to switch out cam sticks on a DOHC V, you have four to swap out instead of two on an inline. Got two heads to work on, four cam sprockets... just more parts to deal with (this is why you see inline engines in the big diesel trucks, less parts). But hey, it's a relatively new engine. I'm sure that within a decade's time it will be one mean MF.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yes, u say that, btu ahve we forgotten the VG30DETT?? remember thats a great engine that can hold 400 hp on a stock bottom, and no1 really complained about it...its all good.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Also not worthy of the Skyline Name? What bullshit.....Nissan deserves to call it what they wan't...If Nissan calls it a Skyline, its a Skyline!!! >: Is my mums R31 Australian built Skyline Stationwagon wothy of the Skyline name?
> :dumbass:
> 
> Just as a note would you S13/240SX people sell your cars for a R31 Stationwagon? Nope no takers....


Fuck yeah! those things are weapons! *cough*
I wonder how the US worship of the Skyline would change if they had to drive a Skyline/Pintara


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

just because you guys have the skyline over there and we don't doesn't mean you guys can make fun of our very-limited skyline knowlege. those damn mean aussies..jkjk 

what's a pintara btw??


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> Fuck yeah! those things are weapons! *cough*
> I wonder how the US worship of the Skyline would change if they had to drive a Skyline/Pintara


Ah finially somebody agrees with me! Least your the only fellow Aussie not to abuse me because I drive a Commodore and I'm on a Nissan forum (well I have a Nissan engine and gearbox don't I? Now with a twin cam head)....anyway, both Muscle and Jap import people hate VL's.......*sigh*

A Pintara is a Australian built R31 Skyline with a 4cyl CA20E engine in it. The Australian built Skylines a very diffrent to the Jap ones, with uprated suspension to cope with very bad Australian roads, a Live Axel rear end with a Borg Warner 78 serries 4.11 diff....the only good bits form these cars are the gearbox gearset, and the CA20E's crank (used to stroke out a CA18DET to 2L).......

However the good part about the pintara is its quite reliable and can move 4 people and rally car parts on 1 cyl after some dickhead tried to drive our service car (R31 Pintara Stationwagon) thru a flooded creek.......:dumbass:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

skyline this, skyline that, here in hawaii, i see a skyline a day(cause ppl here have more money than they can handle), so it gets boring. ppl think the skyline is so hotshiet, but really, they need 2 realize its just another normal 4seat car that just got boosted. its no exotic, just a high strung family car that races.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> skyline this, skyline that, here in hawaii, i see a skyline a day(cause ppl here have more money than they can handle), so it gets boring. ppl think the skyline is so hotshiet, but really, they need 2 realize its just another normal 4seat car that just got boosted. its no exotic, just a high strung family car that races.


Great post and it should go back to that.......


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The hell with the Skyline, give me the RB26DETT powered Nissan Staega! A station wagon with Skyline GTR power!

As for the death of affordable RWD, remember that the Camaro/Firebird-flawed though they were- were affordable RWD cars with 300+ HP factory! They went for only $25k for a base car with air and CD player and a 6 speed tranny that is almost indestructible. Yet with all their goodness, no one bought them. Problem was that they were very impractical. GM is on the right track by importing the Australian Holden Monaro CV-8 as the new Pontiac GTO, but they missed the mark by pricing it at $35,000, and only making it available fully optioned. I actually wrote GM suggesting a cheaper Chevelle branded version of the Sigma chassis(which the GTO and Caddy CTS are built on) for under $20,000 with no options(kind of a modern 1968 Plymouth Road Runner) and their excuse was that no one else was building one, so we won't either. You also have to remember that the 240sx wasn't exactly a hot seller, nor was it cheap. At the time it was available, it cost as much or more than a 5.0 Mustang or Firebird Formula 5.7.Granted it was a better car in every way but acceleration, but people just didn't buy them. Maybe Bob Lutz will remediate the situation by offering a affordable RWD performance car( and there are hints in GM that he will try to). I dunno. However, talking about it on an internet forum will not help things.You need to write letters and E-mails to the major auto manufacturers to tell them what you want.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> The hell with the Skyline, give me the RB26DETT powered Nissan Staega! A station wagon with Skyline GTR power!


And a 1600kg Curb weight?!?! One car where I'd ditch the RB for a VG/VQ  Still turbo wagons rule and make great, practical (For "other" things  ) street cruisers and can kick some serious arse  VL Calais Turbo 5 speed (RB30ET) Stationwagon comes to mind......



himilefrontier said:


> As for the death of affordable RWD, remember that the Camaro/Firebird-flawed though they were- were affordable RWD cars with 300+ HP factory! They went for only $25k for a base car with air and CD player and a 6 speed tranny that is almost indestructible. Yet with all their goodness, no one bought them. Problem was that they were very impractical. GM is on the right track by importing the Australian Holden Monaro CV-8 as the new Pontiac GTO, but they missed the mark by pricing it at $35,000, and only making it available fully optioned. I actually wrote GM suggesting a cheaper Chevelle branded version of the Sigma chassis(which the GTO and Caddy CTS are built on) for under $20,000 with no options(kind of a modern 1968 Plymouth Road Runner) and their excuse was that no one else was building one, so we won't either. You also have to remember that the 240sx wasn't exactly a hot seller, nor was it cheap. At the time it was available, it cost as much or more than a 5.0 Mustang or Firebird Formula 5.7.Granted it was a better car in every way but acceleration, but people just didn't buy them. Maybe Bob Lutz will remediate the situation by offering a affordable RWD performance car( and there are hints in GM that he will try to). I dunno. However, talking about it on an internet forum will not help things.You need to write letters and E-mails to the major auto manufacturers to tell them what you want


No the GTO isn't built on the Sigma chassis, I know for a fact that (at least the Australian one) is built on a highly modified european chassis from Opel (and for the last 25 years at that!). Which in turn is highly modified Commodore Chassis. However even tho the American (Export version) may be diffrent, I find it VERY unlikely.... 

Here RWD performance cars, new remain cheapish, with 200+ Hp cars selling for under 20,000 American. However they are only 4 Door (Commodores). The 2 Monaro (How dare the Americans rename OUR car!) is still quite an expensive Item....

Anyway the trick to selling a performance RWD car to the masses, is to give it a awesome power to weight ratio, and make it PRACTICAL as to get is pass the missus before you purchase it (Or your company car purchaseing officer)  Holden did this years ago with the VL Commodore Turbo, a 4 door 1200kg Sedan, with room for the kids and awesome performance......same is happening again with Ford and their XR6 Falcon Turbo down here....Practical, yet very fast.....

Just on a side note (I know its Muscle related but still) If American teams want to run the Monaro (GTO) in international Group A, whats the car going to be classed as? American or Australian? Holden was prevented from running its VL Commodore Turbo in group A due to their use of a Nissan Engine (RB30ET...again R32 GTR vs VL turbo.....what a battle that would have been) so will the Yanks be prevented from running it?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

umm... wow this thread got interesting over the weekend...

just a little tid bit about that so called VQ35 that's in the new Skyline...
the first USDM VQ to hit the market was the VQ30 found in the A32 Maximas/Cefiros. There were also 2.5L version, but eh. Anyways, these motors are stronger than all hell. There is a guy up north holding the record currently putting down 496hp and 500+ tq to the wheels on STOCK INTERNALS! It's incredible. Nissan got even crazier when they designed the VQ35DE. This thing is pure power. It's a quad cam motor. Each bank has two cams, so this motor will out power an RB anyday. I'm a HUGE RB fan, but the VQ is motor designed for power. For us A32 Max guys, one exhaust mod adds 25-30hp to the wheels! You can't beat that. The VQ35 and VQ30 are the same block, yet the VQ35 has a larger bore/stroke, and the quad cams help as well 

just thought I'd throw out a little more info... hehe

and yeah, the V35 or R35 whatever you wanna call it(I swore they were still callin it the R35) has just been released with AWD called the G35x only available in 4 door version. The GTR should be available soon hopefully and rumor has it as a VQ35DETT 

BTW, i'm movin this thread to the 240/General section where it belongs...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nizmodore: you play with rb30 powered go-karts for a living. you can talk shit about skylines 

i don't know why ppl worship the skyline like a god.. as 180sx mentioned, it's just another nissan that's been boosted.. i worship it because 1.) it is THE sexiest japanese import 2.) it makes power and lots of it. another reason why i make the skyline sacred is because of it's rarity in the US. at least in AZ, i havne't seen one skyline yet.. i'm sure it's a different story in california or hawaii but just the rarity of the car makes my heart pump faster. if you saw a lamborghini rolling down the street, wouldn't you go, "wow...lamborghini..drool"???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

R31 Nissan Pintara *shudder*

Good for carting a bunch of pissy mates around.

The best one ive seen is the RB26DETT equipped version in perth here. Still has no lsd though and drives like a wounded whale. does sick open door nuts though!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Wow, a lot of posts today. Ive lived in CA for more than13 years and i have not seen a skyline yet(probably because for 8 of those years i didn't know what one was). I agree, they are worshiped for there rarity. how many people really dream of owning and altima(nothing against them, just an example). Not 2 many people, cuase they are everywhere. g35 needs a tt on the end of vq35,btw.


----------



## niggity240SX (Dec 9, 2003)

*IM keepin mine*

as much as the wanna be drifter phase brings a bad name to 240s im keepin mine im only 17 and im already on my second 240 due to a "wanna be drifter accident" 240's are the best cars on the planet and im not givin mine up until they bring silvias to america


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> And a 1600kg Curb weight?!?! One car where I'd ditch the RB for a VG/VQ  Still turbo wagons rule and make great, practical (For "other" things  ) street cruisers and can kick some serious arse  VL Calais Turbo 5 speed (RB30ET) Stationwagon comes to mind......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, the Catera is based on the Opel Omega and the CTS is the newest evolution of the Catera and the Commodore/Monaro/GTO are also built on this chassis.The Omega is a Sigma, therefore so is the GTO(According to what I have read in magazines here) The biggest difference between the Australian Commodore/Monaro and the GTO is that the gas tank has been relocated above the axle and inside the trunk for better rear end crashworthiness. This did affect the handling slightly in an adverse way, other than that they are similar. The other thing that has made FWD popular here is that it is percieved to be better in the snow, which 50% of the population of the US has to contend with.Plus, it permits more legroom inside the cabin.For most American consumers this is unfortunately more important.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> nizmodore: you play with rb30 powered go-karts for a living. you can talk shit about skylines


SR20DET, CA18/20DET, SR20DE, CA18DE actully......we couldn't get a RB engine one approved by Regency.... 

Hey look I've owned several skylines, and pulled apart a few customers ones aswell.....I know what goes into them 

Plus I have that R33 Wreck I'm playing with, transplanting bits like the gearbox etc into the VL.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

ok, back on topic(sort of). what was nissan's reasoning for not bringing the silvia or 180sx to the stares. ive heard all about the skyline, but why not the silvia?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we did, we got the 240sx 

they just didn't give us the front end. nor the SR20/CA18 something about smog maybe why they didn't want us to have the engine?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

niggity240SX said:


> im already on my second 240 due to a "wanna be drifter accident"


are you admitting that you are an "wannabe drifter"??? 

nizmodore: that sux that you aren't allowed to play with RB's at your job.. but still..since you have owned a couple of skylines and play with them pretty often, you can talk shit about skylines


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> we did, we got the 240sx
> 
> they just didn't give us the front end. nor the SR20/CA18 something about smog maybe why they didn't want us to have the engine?


 The owner of Project Nissan (aka Project Silvia) has an S14 with a highly modded S14 that passes TX inspection...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Its not exactly the same thing. sure u could argue that we have a silvia in the 240sx, but really all we got was the chassis. and where are the s15s?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s15's in japan..


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

You can blame yourself for the lack of the S15. Sales on the S14 slumped to the point where it wasn't profitable for them to import the car anymore. If people had shown more interest in the 240SX back in 97 and 98, we might have it here now....probably with the KA but at least it would be here.

We are all to blame for that one.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

jonpowell said:


> You can blame yourself for the lack of the S15. Sales on the S14 slumped to the point where it wasn't profitable for them to import the car anymore. If people had shown more interest in the 240SX back in 97 and 98, we might have it here now....probably with the KA but at least it would be here.
> 
> We are all to blame for that one.


shutup smart ass


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

nice, real nice


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Hahahahahhaahahaha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i agree with Jordan... i'm sorry a but i wasn't even able to drive in the year or 98 let alone be able to buy my own car... but hey, since its our fault, lets all go back in time and buy 5 S14's


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ok, let's not flame for a generalized statement...

he's simply saying that consumers didn't buy many 240s in 97 and 98 and Nissan decided it wasn't worth the cost to bring it over here.

come on now...


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

You guys are all babies.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

jonpowell said:


> You guys are all babies.


 ok, now what was the purpose of that statement?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm a baby with a big dick


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if i could go back in time, i would buy a 98 s14. hell, id buy an s15 now (if i could afford it). and i know that i sound kind off ricey, but after D1, all these wanna be drifters will be wanting to buy 240s. maybe nissan will see this and decide to import s15(pray to god)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

so we can have wannabe drifters crashing s15's everyday??? =/
i see your point though.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the S15 isn't made anymore, sales stopped in Japan too. they pick the skyline over the silvia anyday, as would i. new term for ricers gone drifting "white boys gone drifting"


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you get the point. i was unaware that the s15 were not produced anymore. plus great article about civics http://maddox.xmission.com/civic.html . Read it, its hilarious


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

remember when you guys were saying that they would TT the VQ?? i found that just about all the r34 skyline that runs in GT500 JGTC has a VQ30DETT. RB26's are no where to be found..

it's in japanese.. but when you scroll down to "Engine Specifications", VQ30DETT will pop out into your face 

http://www.jgtc.net/race/2003/03team/03tm012.htm
http://www.jgtc.net/race/2003/03team/03tm022.htm
http://www.jgtc.net/race/2003/03team/03tm023.htm


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I said i was hoping they TT the VQ. Glad to hear that they will


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> I said i was hoping they TT the VQ. Glad to hear that they will


just because it IS tt'ed, it doesnt mean that they WILL. those are probably custom set-ups, like the GReddy kit for the 350Z.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I think ive also read somewhere else that the new GTR will have a v6 TT option. that or a v8


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

r35 wont be an rb. most probable bet for the new gtr will be a turbo version of the 350z
new emissions laws and all that


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> just because it IS tt'ed, it doesnt mean that they WILL. those are probably custom set-ups, like the GReddy kit for the 350Z.


Wrong, Nissan always tests their new engines at the JGTC, that's where the RB26 evolved, not the streets, plus not all the japanese would pick the skyline over a silvia, only ppl who've watched FnF and 2F2F would. I assure you that silvias are alive and well over there. Hey! even Keiichi Tsuchiya* uses an S15 for his exhibitions. I have an S12 and I'm proud of it!


*Drift God in japan*


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

They've mentioned using the VQ30DETT many times and I've seen a few pics of the GTR's with beautiful setups. I wouldn't know if they test out their new motors at JGTC, but I do know that the VQ is a strong ass motor. 500+ hp to the wheels on stock internals!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

They DO test their new stuff their, just like ferrari tests their stuff in F1


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

S12ken said:


> plus not all the japanese would pick the skyline over a silvia, only ppl who've watched FnF and 2F2F would. I assure you that silvias are alive and well over there. Hey! even Keiichi Tsuchiya* uses an S15 for his exhibitions. I have an S12 and I'm proud of it!


What a very strange statement! You have the nerve to suggest that an american movie featuring a riced up R34GT-T would be able to influence the Japanese performance car market?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> What a very strange statement! You have the nerve to suggest that an american movie featuring a riced up R34GT-T would be able to influence the Japanese performance car market?


lol


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> What a very strange statement! You have the nerve to suggest that an american movie featuring a riced up R34GT-T would be able to influence the Japanese performance car market?


need i say more, ppl nowadays all want skylines, i know i do, but i'd still pick the silvia over it! and i wasn't suggesting the japanese market, i mean EVERYWHERE, especially most kids in the US. The only ppl in Japan who enjoy skylines and don't brag about it are the ones driving the extremely highspeed races along their super freeways(wangan) and besides, no one would be crazy enough to drift a GTR, too heavy. I saw a 4 door R34 drift, but that's about it. I have nothing against the GTR, but for most of us, it's yet another fantasy car just beyond our reach. agree?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

S12ken said:


> need i say more, ppl nowadays all want skylines, i know i do, but i'd still pick the silvia over it! and i wasn't suggesting the japanese market, i mean EVERYWHERE, especially most kids in the US. The only ppl in Japan who enjoy skylines and don't brag about it are the ones driving the extremely highspeed races along their super freeways(wangan) and besides, no one would be crazy enough to drift a GTR, too heavy. I saw a 4 door R34 drift, but that's about it. I have nothing against the GTR, but for most of us, it's yet another fantasy car just beyond our reach. agree?


Check my sig....modern skylines are just spare parts on 4 wheels for me....just like a heap of more modern and (My car was built in 1987) cheap upgrades for the VL....

I have owned 2 later model skylines...both times they were for bits.....


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey! mine was built in 86 and still purrs like a kitten! no rust damage either!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

S12ken said:


> I have nothing against the GTR, but for most of us, it's yet another fantasy car just beyond our reach. agree?


Yes for you guys - no for us. Thanks to the 15 year rule you can get a fully thrashed R32 GTR for around $10-12K AUD on the road. But now im just bragging.

I have much respect for a car that can do 12's pretty much out of factory - but less respect for the thousands of GTST skyline owners here  

I can see how that movie is responsible for thousands of american wannbes now wanting a skyline (or even something with a useless no2 purge system)

I have more respect for the mighty s12 though (especially when it has an FJ20DET in it) :cheers:


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

I read about the S12's rally history, one of a dying breed of RWD rally cars. Great car!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

S12ken said:


> I read about the S12's rally history, one of a dying breed of RWD rally cars. Great car!


Yeah, Lancia 037 was THE RWD rally car....nuff said........

Yes Joel, the GTS-T wannabees really get up my nose aswell, but hey I bet you probably have less respect for the VL turbo owners who canablise Skylines for their parts....oh well.....

12's? from the factory....try 14's.......


----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

We still have the Corvette, Comaro, and Mustang!

Let's not forget the Crown Victoria!!!

haha



You are right, we are doomed.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Yes Joel, the GTS-T wannabees really get up my nose aswell, but hey I bet you probably have less respect for the VL turbo owners who canablise Skylines for their parts....oh well.....


Hey, at least they are turbo - best thing holden ever did if you ask me. You get a slightly different type of person with a TL turbo owner - i like to call them 'half-trevs'  VL turbo is possibly the best looking commodore with the best performing (most potential) engine to date.



> 12's? from the factory....try 14's.......


A burgandy R32 GTR with boost and a bit of weight reduction pulled a 12.9 at Kwinana Motorplex. I must agree it was clost to a perfect run though and it may have had an A/M exhaust (making it non factory i spose)


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> Hey, at least they are turbo - best thing holden ever did if you ask me. You get a slightly different type of person with a TL turbo owner - i like to call them 'half-trevs'  VL turbo is possibly the best looking commodore with the best performing (most potential) engine to date.
> 
> 
> A burgandy R32 GTR with boost and a bit of weight reduction pulled a 12.9 at Kwinana Motorplex. I must agree it was clost to a perfect run though and it may have had an A/M exhaust (making it non factory i spose)


Nizmodore (Nizmo + Commodore) 'Nuff said  it seems the import people hate us because its a Commodore, and the Domestic people hate us because it has a Nissan engine in it....oh well.....

lol....still the point stands the GTR is a great machine.....now if only I could transfer the 4WD running gear into the VL (It has been done)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i think i am going to move to austrailia. surfing and cars, what more could i want.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i think i am going to move to austrailia. surfing and cars, what more could i want.


LOL, my girlfriend want to move to the states......I said I'd go if I could take my car.....lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

hey has anybody else noticed how many people lately have gone from hondas to 240sx? were winning!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no that means they are goin from ricers, to drifting ricers...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

oh no, now we're gonna see 240's with 10-foot high wings, 30"rims, 20 20" speakers, and more fiberglass than a Ferrari F50.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not only 240's your RX-7 will come into play too, all FR/MR will be in danger, especially all the initial D wanna be's who will be looking for a "Haki Rochu"


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i think i am going to move to austrailia. surfing and cars, what more could i want.



hahaha dude ive been thinking about it for a few months too!...im thinking once im outta high school, maybe college....i might just pack up and go to australia....ive heard you can get like 40 second rides on a single wave...insane! :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I retract that statement about us winning. were losing. I fear a future where all 240s have crappy body kits and every light pole has a dent from a wanna be drifter.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey look at the bright side! at least we know that we can kick their asses! FR forever!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Id have to agree with you there


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Sil-8zero said:


> yeah i bought my 240 for 600 i cant wait till i can sell it to some ricer for 1000+


Get it shipped to Norway, and I'll pay you 2000 -> 3000


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

US currency?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

its pretty expensive to ship to norway


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Kelso said:


> ive heard you can get like 40 second rides on a single wave...insane! :cheers:


Hah not quite 

But there are some massive breaks - biggest ive been in was 16ft walls at Denmark in south of WA - scared shitless!

Sorry major O/T!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

JAWS! maui-like 75 ft waves in the winter


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Wooohooo! my thread got 100 replies (albiet mostly from me)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

omg.. i went to in-n-out today and saw a kid with a red 240sx. so i'm like, "nice car" and he's like, "thnx, i just got back from drifting" and i was like, "really? what kinda mods you got?" "got those hubcaps from autozone, a fast and furious steering wheel cover. i'm gonna get nnnnnaaaaawwwzzzzz soon." i said, "that's cool. i'll see you later" and then walked away


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice  imma go drift now.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

DRICE! drift+rice=DRICE


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

these people need to be shot. Even on ebay, every thing for a 240sx has "drift" somewhere in the title.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift sells


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sad but true

ps. in n out kicks ass


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> ps. in n out kicks ass


mMMMmmmmMMMM double-double.. *DDDDRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLL*


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

yo although i'm new here, i'd just like to say that im a "wannabe drifter."
sort-of... why? because i'm looking for a 240 to buy... do a swap on... maybe a bolt on or 2... like intake, exhaust, radiator, injectors, boost controller, and some other stuff as i deem fit... but i know an SR or CA puts out plenty of power to get sideways... so i'll be focusing on brakes, bushings, suspension, and wheel & tire setup. So i take some offense when you say, "wannbe drifters are ricers in a new 'guise'" 

Then again, i've never been a ricer to begin with...

But anyway, that slurr wasn't accurate.... ricers are gonna try n get drifting... so now theres just gonna be ricers going sideways into trees and poles and sh!t... am i right or wrong?


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

the difference between DRICERS and Drifters:

*DRICERS end up in the trees, poles etc. and say oh i wanted to do that.

DRIFTERS: look at dricers and say, "...stupid asas shit doesn't know wtf he's doing..." and drift right around them!

*(drift+ricer=DRICER)


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

yup. thats it in a nutshell.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

S12ken said:


> the difference between DRICERS and Drifters:
> 
> *DRICERS end up in the trees, poles etc. and say oh i wanted to do that.
> 
> ...


 differants between dricer and drifters and kevin is kevin will watch everyone die then go fuck ur girlfriends and wives while he bumps to music blowing off their clothes


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

haha

and i thinkthat everybody kinda wantsto go out and try to drift. the though has crossed everybody's mind at least once.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

JoeJoe said:


> yo although i'm new here, i'd just like to say that im a "wannabe drifter."
> sort-of... why? because i'm looking for a 240 to buy... do a swap on... maybe a bolt on or 2... like intake, exhaust, radiator, injectors, boost controller, and some other stuff as i deem fit... but i know an SR or CA puts out plenty of power to get sideways... so i'll be focusing on brakes, bushings, suspension, and wheel & tire setup. So i take some offense when you say, "wannbe drifters are ricers in a new 'guise'"
> 
> Then again, i've never been a ricer to begin with...
> ...


as long as you do research, have the right setup, take lessons, practice in tracks, and do it with a correct mindset (safety first, take it slow, learn, and do it right), you'll be alright.

if you're like, "i'm gonna drift around this corner right here going home" your a nub dricer who wants to show off ur rwd car. that's no good..

sounds to me like you got the right mindset.. you'll be a drifter in no time :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i was into drifting at once, i tried to take turns at high speeds and i just spun out and lost control. too scared to try it again, so i'll drive slow and steady


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> as long as you do research, have the right setup, take lessons, practice in tracks, and do it with a correct mindset (safety first, take it slow, learn, and do it right), you'll be alright.
> 
> if you're like, "i'm gonna drift around this corner right here going home" your a nub dricer who wants to show off ur rwd car. that's no good..
> 
> sounds to me like you got the right mindset.. you'll be a drifter in no time :thumbup:


 thanks. Yo, that brings me to 2 questions... Because i wanna score a 240 and do a CA18DET swap. 

(1.) I heard that the head bolts'll stretch on a CA18 if its pushing around 350hp or more. Would a set of titanium head solve that problem? Not that i'm a hp freak, i would just like to fix the prob before it starts. Besides, the FEAST time attack SILVIA inspired me to rock a CA. 

(2.) Can i (for a lack of a better term) build a CA18DET? using a N13 Pulsar engine as the base(CA18DE)? And then using all the turbo stuff from a 
S12 200sx(CA18ET)? --just splice the wiring harness and order an ECU from feast or sumthing?

BTW: nice, ya'll made me feel welcome lol :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

JoeJoe said:


> thanks. Yo, that brings me to 2 questions... Because i wanna score a 240 and do a CA18DET swap.
> 
> (1.) I heard that the head bolts'll stretch on a CA18 if its pushing around 350hp or more. Would a set of titanium head solve that problem? Not that i'm a hp freak, i would just like to fix the prob before it starts. Besides, the FEAST time attack SILVIA inspired me to rock a CA.
> 
> ...


1) you can easily get some ARP headbolts that'll solve that problem.
2) you can build a CA18DET, but it wont be the same as the one from the 180sx such as FEASTs that you mentioned, not even close really.


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

soo like what'd be the diff between the the JDM CA18 and one built?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i was into drifting at once, i tried to take turns at high speeds and i just spun out and lost control. too scared to try it again, so i'll drive slow and steady


same here- never drive fast in the rain anymore


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yup 240 is dangerous in the rain


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> yup 240 is dangerous in the rain


Only with a open wheeler diff........any RWD car is dangerous in the rain without a LSD 

Gawd bless thy' LSD


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

JoeJoe said:


> soo like what'd be the diff between the the JDM CA18 and one built?


ooooh.....everything.


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

... that doesn't help man... lol.... seriously, what'd be the diffrences? besides compression(i think) and boost, and the overall strength of the blo---.... hmm maybe there _would_ be some differnces... but why???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

JoeJoe said:


> ... that doesn't help man... lol.... seriously, what'd be the diffrences? besides compression(i think) and boost, and the overall strength of the blo---.... hmm maybe there _would_ be some differnces... but why???


On a fully built one the only thing kept standard would be the block - even that may be honed out. Everything else would be replaced with aftermarket jap stuff.


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

hmmm i think u missunder stood me man. I was saying if i took a CA18DE out of a Pulsar and put all the turbo stuff on it from a CA18ET, what'd be the diff...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

oh i see, im not sure but CA18DET may have been direct ignition while CA18DE had a distributer. Dont quote me though.
There are obvious differenced in the strength of some components like seals, bearings, rods and pistons. You can run low to moderate boost on a turboed ca18de no worries.


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

what if i re-seal the whole thing? since i'd only be useing the turbo parts from the CA18ET.... Are the bolt patterns and likewise all the same as the JDM CA18DET?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i dont think they are the same. there could be clearance issues and such. No idea why youd want to put a turbo from an ET on a DE though - its a very small crap turbo


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

cause it'd be cheap... lol


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

just got new tires! i got a set of Yokohama ADVAN TNR/045s, great tries, massive amounts of grrrrip! espensive tho! cheers
__________________

my car


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

so how much loot do ya think it'd cost to get a CA18DET front clip, or just everything thats in the engine bay?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

depends but i would estimate around 2g..? ask boostboy


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

beefy... yo, i DO already got a Datsun 720 (my little project, yea-!) What kinda engines can be stuffed into it... For i need a drag car... that looks like your common "slammed mini truck"... sooo my thoughts are either a SR20DE/T, 13B rotary turbo,(shh i know...) Or what ever else i can get my grubby hands on... 
btw: I have pics... i'll post em... i guess... but i think i'll start a new thread for that one... lol


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this thread was jacked like 2 months ago. ohwell


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

JoeJoe said:


> beefy... yo, i DO already got a Datsun 720 (my little project, yea-!) What kinda engines can be stuffed into it... For i need a drag car... that looks like your common "slammed mini truck"... sooo my thoughts are either a SR20DE/T, 13B rotary turbo,(shh i know...) Or what ever else i can get my grubby hands on...
> btw: I have pics... i'll post em... i guess... but i think i'll start a new thread for that one... lol


i'd go with a CA18DET. you can get a higher redline, and you can build it to hell and back. the iron block is much stronger than the aluminum block of the SR20DET and the CA has much more technology into it. just my 2cents.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

CA18 with be the least expensive and can withstand a lot of HP at high revs(what 93ser said


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

rb20's are pretty cheap too..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

but xtra weight of 2 more cylinders without the displacement. its heavy and you don't get the power to move it around


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> but xtra weight of 2 more cylinders without the displacement. its heavy and you don't get the power to move it around



but it has WAYYYY more potential. 

BTW, does anyone actually have an RB20 here?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I have an RB26 and I think that the RB motors are definately worth looking into. An RB20 will be cheap! Aftermarket parts are cheap as well when you can find them. The extra 2 cylinders will definately help you out if you have moderate power goals. If you have about 10K to drop into the motor I think I would actually go with the SR20 as I have just swapped one of these into my little bros s13, and was delighted to see how easy it is to make power with these. ( AS Long As You Have The Right Electronics, Turbo, Injectors, Etc.) My RB26 swap cost me a lot of cash even doing it myself. I dont think that the RB20 is as easily tuned as an SR20 for over 400 WHP.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> but it has WAYYYY more potential.


i think you are misinformed on this one. the CA can be boosted to well over 400 or 500whp, or even 600whp, if desired. the SR tops out around 500 to 550whp before the block starts to go. the RB may be able to go higher, but do you really need to? and i have only heard higher on the RB26, and the RB30 frankenstein engine.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> BTW, does anyone actually have an RB20 here?


i know for a fact that someobody does but i forgot who


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> i know for a fact that someobody does but i forgot who


NX2000 had one in his S13, dont know where he is or if he even has it still.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he sold it for a civic i believe... no joke.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> he sold it for a civic i believe... no joke.


oooh yeah, i remember him saying something about a civic hatch project or soemthing he wanted to do.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

T_T


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> i think you are misinformed on this one.



not misinformed.. just biased.




93blackSER said:


> oooh yeah, i remember him saying something about a civic hatch project or soemthing he wanted to do.


wow, he must have hated torque or something


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea i rmeber talking to him and we were talking about swapping in a GSR motor in a CRX. it would be light as hell and would haul. 

he kindof was like, i don't care wut other people think if i'm rice or not... and modding Hondas are a lot cheaper then modding Nissans. i think he was into drag and top speed cuz he would always say "not everyone is into drifting" so thats prob another reason he gave up the 240. oh well he was a good guy... and is missed


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

true hondas are cheaper to mod, but can they hit 350 kph on tokyo highways... i think not


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> oh i see, im not sure but CA18DET may have been direct ignition while CA18DE had a distributer. Dont quote me though.
> There are obvious differenced in the strength of some components like seals, bearings, rods and pistons. You can run low to moderate boost on a turboed ca18de no worries.


Direct fire ignition (coil packs) on CA16 and CA18DE and DET. The SOHC CA's have a dual fire (tin plugs) dizzy. 

I have a CA20DESC in my clubman I'm building....virtually a CA18DE with a 2L crank from a SOHC CA20E and a toyota Supercharger :cheers:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i think you are misinformed on this one. the CA can be boosted to well over 400 or 500whp, or even 600whp, if desired. the SR tops out around 500 to 550whp before the block starts to go. the RB may be able to go higher, but do you really need to? and i have only heard higher on the RB26, and the RB30 frankenstein engine.


All hail the RB30.....700hp from a Single turbo and Single overhead cam and 1 coil, not 6......and running 8's in a Non Nissan car  The car that RB's were designed for.....

Better still a RB25/26 Head on a RB30E/ET block....... :cheers: I'm looking at purchaseing a RB25DE (non turbo) for its head, DFI ignition, computer, CAS, AFM, inlet (I can use the RB30E exhaust manifold, but I'll need to change the front flange on my extractors).....but the clubman is getting most of the attention while I'm on holidays....oh well....$1100AUS for the complete engines with loom and computer...bargin! 

Power is 142KW(about 180hp) @ 6400 rpm.....very good for a N/A engine, compared to the N/A RB30E, which has only got one coil, not DFI and SOHC, 114kw (150hp)@ 5200rpm. However the SOHC RB30E, has much better low end grunt.....depends on what you want really, top end or low end....The plan is (one day...the 8th day of the week ) to put the RB25DE top end on the RB30E bottom end then add my supercharger


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> All hail the RB30.....700hp from a Single turbo and Single overhead cam and 1 coil, not 6......and running 8's in a Non Nissan car  The car that RB's were designed for.....
> 
> Better still a RB25/26 Head on a RB30E/ET block....... :cheers: I'm looking at purchaseing a RB25DE (non turbo) for its head, DFI ignition, computer, CAS, AFM, inlet (I can use the RB30E exhaust manifold, but I'll need to change the front flange on my extractors).....but the clubman is getting most of the attention while I'm on holidays....oh well....$1100AUS for the complete engines with loom and computer...bargin!
> 
> Power is 142KW(about 180hp) @ 6400 rpm.....very good for a N/A engine, compared to the N/A RB30E, which has only got one coil, not DFI and SOHC, 114kw (150hp)@ 5200rpm. However the SOHC RB30E, has much better low end grunt.....depends on what you want really, top end or low end....The plan is (one day...the 8th day of the week ) to put the RB25DE top end on the RB30E bottom end then add my supercharger


you've got too many crazy ass projects going on. whenever you get done with your CA project, and need some extra room for your RB project, send the CA my way :cheers:


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

wait, hold up, i though the CA was less technologically inclined than the SR...but who cares... its cheaper and it kicks caho'nes... n2m the SR just runs too hot... heat bad...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i think you are misinformed on this one. the CA can be boosted to well over 400 or 500whp, or even 600whp, if desired. the SR tops out around 500 to 550whp before the block starts to go. the RB may be able to go higher, but do you really need to? and i have only heard higher on the RB26, and the RB30 frankenstein engine.


By the time you get a CA or SR to 500 hp its lost most of its resemblance to the original engine. You are gonna spend at least 20 times what the engine is worth replacing pretty much everything except the block. 
There seems to be a large 'dyno bitch' culture in the US...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

very large dyno queen culture. But its what the typical american stereotype is. We got it from creating muscle cars. More power = more fun right? Too bad alot of the really high hp cars never make it to the track and just await the next list of to do mods and hit the dyno again for bragging rights about what it _might_ be able to accomplish down the 1/4, yet still present it as fact. I hear that stuff all the time. It gets old and repetitive *real*fast!

muscle cars are to americans as vegemite is to australians :cheers:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

JoeJoe said:


> wait, hold up, i though the CA was less technologically inclined than the SR...but who cares... its cheaper and it kicks caho'nes... n2m the SR just runs too hot... heat bad...


HA! SR with its timeing chains etc...erk! Gimme a CA anyday of the week  The reason the CA was dropped from production and replaced by the SR, wasn't due to any power/environmental issues, it was simply due to the fact that it was a very expensive engine to build.......Most Nissan fans these days think the SR is God because they don't know any better...I think this is due to all the hype the car tuneing (I hate that term) media giveing it so much coverage....

Anyway this isn't a CA vs SR thread....back on topic 

Dyno figures don't mean anything, my last dyno run on the VL wasn't impressive in RWKw terms (rear wheel Kw) only netting me 116RWKW yet I would pull away from much more powerful, dyno proven cars due to the fact of a better powerband..... :cheers: 

The CA20 is for my Clubman.....I've just about got the Chassis welded together, and can start making gearbox/engine mounts


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i know its off topic, but i started the thread... everybody is saying that whole thing about the G35 is a skyline. it isnt. its the same thing as saying that if i but a CA18 in my car that i have a 180sx. i wouldn't have a 180sx, just a 240 with a CA18. the G35 here is called the infinity G35 coupe, in japan its brother is called a skyline. If you bought it in the US, you own a G35, not a skyline. just wanted to clear some stuff up


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

still some people call their 240's 180 just to be JDM. as they are with the G35 coupe. who cares though the G35 is one bad ass car.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

omfg...i drove the g35....soooooo bad!...you could live in that car i swear... :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well my brother has multiple times told me about a skyline on a dyno and puttin out like over 1000hp. but the crazy part, is at the end of the run he starts to pull OFF the dyno. that is just raw power right there....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that can't happen.... the 1000hp+ skylines on dynos, they take off the wheels and connect the dyno to the axle.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Kelso said:


> well my brother has multiple times told me about a skyline on a dyno and puttin out like over 1000hp. but the crazy part, is at the end of the run he starts to pull OFF the dyno. that is just raw power right there....



I know what dyno he's talking about. I used to have the video. It was on www.exvitermini.com but that site is down for now. I don't think it was 1000hp though. It was high, but not 1000hp. If you want to see some 1000hp skylines search on kazaa for 'skyline drag part1' and also part 2. I think the author is 3 rotor. I put them on there a long ass time ago after I realized that 3 rotor.com no longer had them on there and it was becoming harder and harder to download anything off that site. So yeah, give it a search. BTW, you'll know you got the right video if it contains team/club whatever.. RH9 and the sound quality is really quiet. But still worth the download IMO. I have them both still and can transfer to someone over AIM if they want.

aim: OpeLok


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a video at home of the veilside R34 putting out 1017whp, the dynos they used were from dynopak i think, they did take out the wheels, that thing is noisy as hell though, i'll try to upload it.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i have nothing against the g35, just annoyed by this guy that lives down the street that shaved the back of his g35 and put "nissan skyline 350gt"


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i have nothing against the g35, just annoyed by this guy that lives down the street that shaved the back of his g35 and put "nissan skyline 350gt"


now you do reallize that it really is the skyline right? we just have it here as a different name. companies pull that stuff all the time, nissan does a lot. just because it carries a different name, doesnt mean it's not the same car. they just brought the AWD version as well.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> its the same thing as saying that if i but a CA18 in my car that i have a 180sx. i wouldn't have a 180sx, just a 240 with a CA18.


iknow but it it still isn't right


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

kaptiankrillo, the 240sx is a 180 sx, just a few differences like disgracing it with a ka24. it's still 180 nonetheless, driver side, '240sx' taillights, and some other stuff. and there's also the sr20 blacktop. not just CA.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

my year was the CA. and i know, but i dont go around saying "oh look at me i have a JDM drifter 180sx from japan" because the lights and rear windows on my car say 240sx, not 180sx


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

true true... but you could order a pair of RPS13 tails from jspec.com ... if you wanna make it look jdm... just a thought... lol :banana:


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

hehe.. interesting issue... why not just say we've got RPS13s nuff said. P.S. happy happy... i've finally got TEIN front coilovers for my S12 hehe...


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

I just wanna thank everyone for opening up my eyes. i have seen the errors of my ways. for the past couple weeks i have been a dricer and not known it. yall have shown me this and i am bound to change. i have been saved. i guess i just got excited by goin from a 300hp+ s/c fwd auto family sedan to a fun little rwd manuel import. the 240 is a fun car. and i have now denounced my dricer status. thank you all


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

no problem man... its good to know you've seen the light. lol :jump:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

you can always waste money and buy windows from 180s' and switch out the 240 ones for that... just a thought


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

MakiGTP said:


> Sooo.......any spare RB's laying around anyone?.......Oh sry.


Yes, 4 actually, the ramains of a RB20DET, two RB30E's and a burnt out RB25DET......oh and a RB30ESC in my car atm  and 2 RB20DET gearboxes and a RB30ET Automatic with a 2500rpm Histall......

Chance that your gunna get 'em? None....lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Yes, 4 actually, the ramains of a RB20DET, two RB30E's and a burnt out RB25DET......oh and a RB30ESC in my car atm  and 2 RB20DET gearboxes and a RB30ET Automatic with a 2500rpm Histall......
> 
> Chance that your gunna get 'em? None....lol


hey now, that wasnt very nice. not at all. :balls:


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

*SNIFF SNIFF* why does everybody gotta be pickin on me????? :thumbup: j/k


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> you can always waste money and buy windows from 180s' and switch out the 240 ones for that... just a thought


i start w/ engine stuff. dead give away thats its not a 180sx:slow as hell


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Chance that your gunna get 'em? None....lol


priceless


----------



## JoeJoe (Jan 1, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i start w/ engine stuff. dead give away thats its not a 180sx:slow as hell


doi. the only reason anyone would even make it look like a genuwine 180 is as a finishing touch... unless they're a dricer... or ricer...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> hey now, that wasnt very nice. not at all. :balls:


Hell, I've gotta give the Nissan guys crap, since I drive the car the RB was DESIGNED FOR!!!! :cheers:


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

where would u go about gettin 180 sx windows?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

JoeJoe said:


> doi. the only reason anyone would even make it look like a genuwine 180 is as a finishing touch... unless they're a dricer... or ricer...


we have a lot of those around here, unfortunately


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Hell, I've gotta give the Nissan guys crap, since I drive the car the RB was DESIGNED FOR!!!! :cheers:


now that wasnt very nice either.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> now that wasnt very nice either.


Yeah I spoze I'll be nice now and keep working on that sticky for RB swaps into the Silvia?  :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

um...i havent really posted here since this thread started, but...im back bitch! any ways...any one here would be intrested in putting an S14 FULL suspension on their S13...i mean the whole thing as in control arms, toe links, ect...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

whats the main difference?


----------



## wannabeadrifter101 (Jan 29, 2004)

hey first time post here...long time reader...and just to get this outta the way...im a :newbie: (newb). but i have been lookin into the 240's and a engine swap. At fist I looked into the typical newb notion: get the engine with the most power and put it in right? so i was naturally drawn to the RB20DET or maybe even the RB25DET if i had the $...but as i looked into it MORE...i found that the RB weighed almost 2 times the weight of the SR20DET. I mean come on...the s13 240 has understeer already and with that engine?! gimme a break...But wait...if its a drag car yur goin for...I feel the RB is the way to go...but not for a drifter...much less a wanna be drifter like me (lol). But thats just my opinion...any comments, please dont be too harsh...im jus a noob!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> um...i havent really posted here since this thread started, but...im back bitch! any ways...any one here would be intrested in putting an S14 FULL suspension on their S13...i mean the whole thing as in control arms, toe links, ect...


You wanna do what? Why on earth do you want to do that???


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wannabeadrifter101 said:


> hey first time post here...long time reader...and just to get this outta the way...im a :newbie: (newb). but i have been lookin into the 240's and a engine swap. At fist I looked into the typical newb notion: get the engine with the most power and put it in right? so i was naturally drawn to the RB20DET or maybe even the RB25DET if i had the $...but as i looked into it MORE...i found that the RB weighed almost 2 times the weight of the SR20DET. I mean come on...the s13 240 has understeer already and with that engine?! gimme a break...But wait...if its a drag car yur goin for...I feel the RB is the way to go...but not for a drifter...much less a wanna be drifter like me (lol). But thats just my opinion...any comments, please dont be too harsh...im jus a noob!!!


that's just another myth about the RB's.. yes the rb weighs a little more than the sr because it is made out of iron instead of aluminum. IT DOES NOT WEIGH 2X THE SR!!!!! i know a couple of ppl with rb powered 240's.. they can't tell the difference of handling what so ever. if you are a perfectionist, upgrade to cf hood and move a couple of stuff to the back like batteries and what not..


----------



## wannabeadrifter101 (Jan 29, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> that's just another myth about the RB's.. yes the rb weighs a little more than the sr because it is made out of iron instead of aluminum. IT DOES NOT WEIGH 2X THE SR!!!!! i know a couple of ppl with rb powered 240's.. they can't tell the difference of handling what so ever. if you are a perfectionist, upgrade to cf hood and move a couple of stuff to the back like batteries and what not..


um...yea it does weigh ALOMST 2x as much...(approximations here) the sr weighs ABOUT 600-700, the rb20det weighs about 1100-1200. a little more? i think not...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you know whats funny, is that there are some people that spend $300 on a carbon fiber muffler to shave 2 pounds off their car, but if you look at them, they are fatasses and if they just went on a diet, they would save $300. :dumbass:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol! so tru


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wannabeadrifter101 said:


> um...yea it does weigh ALOMST 2x as much...(approximations here) the sr weighs ABOUT 600-700, the rb20det weighs about 1100-1200. a little more? i think not...


got a link or something??


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

wannabeadrifter101 said:


> um...yea it does weigh ALOMST 2x as much...(approximations here) the sr weighs ABOUT 600-700, the rb20det weighs about 1100-1200. a little more? i think not...


Wouldnt that be as heavy as some cars???


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea i would like a link...i was under the impression it was only 70 lbs more...and i feel that 1100 lbs is BS... the rb20det is only 2 liters....how the fuck does THAT equal 1100 lbs.

saying the RB is really that much more is complete :bs: unless youve got a reliable web site...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

they don't make engines that weigh half the weight of the actual car. unless its a carbon fiber frame with a v12, like a tvr speed 12 or something


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

omfg.. tvr speed 12.. *DDDDDDDRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*

seriously.. i doubt the rb weights twice as the sr.. even the RB30
still no link??


----------



## wannabeadrifter101 (Jan 29, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> omfg.. tvr speed 12.. *DDDDDDDRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL*
> 
> seriously.. i doubt the rb weights twice as the sr.. even the RB30
> still no link??


i only heard it from a guy who does swaps...and that was with the tranny on it too...so i guess i was wrong...dam guys...gimme a break...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

http://sr20det.nismo.org/sr20detreference.pdf

some good sr technical info. i found it while trying to find the weight difference between the sr20 and rb25 to see what it actually is. believe it or not, i could not find the weight of either.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wannabeadrifter101 said:


> i only heard it from a guy who does swaps...and that was with the tranny on it too...so i guess i was wrong...dam guys...gimme a break...


gimme a break of that kit kat bar!!!  sorry if we were too harsh..good thing you weren't flamed


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah, he got pretty lucky


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Joel said:


> You wanna do what? Why on earth do you want to do that???


Its all about the wider track...i dont know...i havent heard anyone doing this, except for one...just think, wider track...wider wheels/tires, more traction...


----------



## akihabro (Aug 12, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> omg.. i went to in-n-out today and saw a kid with a red 240sx. so i'm like, "nice car" and he's like, "thnx, i just got back from drifting" and i was like, "really? what kinda mods you got?" "got those hubcaps from autozone, a fast and furious steering wheel cover. i'm gonna get nnnnnaaaaawwwzzzzz soon." i said, "that's cool. i'll see you later" and then walked away


hahah shoulda looked closer to see his automatic and that it was really a civic with a 240 kit.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

akihabro said:


> hahah shoulda looked closer to see his automatic and that it was really a civic with a 240 kit.


hey stupid.....DONT REVIVE OLD THREADS.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

as owner of this thread i say:dont bring back anything after 10days old. maybe 14 under special circumstances.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> hey stupid.....DONT REVIVE OLD THREADS.


 :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

holy fuk!! old thread!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

this thread isn't old... its just perpetual


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

good point


Gripen said:


> Yeah, I know. A lot of skyline enthusiasts were upset that the V35 was what replaced the R34 (and the loss of the god-like RB series). But hey, it's a new model, give it some time. The Skylines weren't always about ultimate performance. It took the R32 to get that title.
> 
> Give the V35 a chance. It's got the potential to become great. Many have already praised its power and poise. The VQ35DE has gotten some rave reviews. Just give the aftermarket some time to get creative and find new ways of tuning something different.


 has anybody tried the new AWD g35? how is it?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> has anybody tried the new AWD g35? how is it?


oh please. like any one in the 240 section can afford one.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im trying to make it perpetual
and theres always testdrive


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i don't think they let anyone just go up and test drive it. i also heard u gotta buy the car before u even test drive.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats gay. how do you know if you want the car if you cant drive it? thats what youll be doing with it anyway, not just leaving it in the driveway.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

I think they expect ppl to do that...
I think test driving is important especially here in the philippines, they won't let you test drive without having to buy it. so far only hyundai has test mules, no one else, not even nissan and they just brought the 350Z in last christmas.... : (


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 22, 2004)

There is no way I would ever even consider buying a car from a dealer unless I got to test it out a little at least. I mean you should be able to take it on the freeway and open it up a little at the very least.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

a lot of dealers let you drive their cars, but not a lot will let you drive the more expensive ones or the sports cars. i know all of my local dealers wont let you.


----------

